# Dove ti porta il berlusconismo ...



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7lwcXNV5YA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAW8JB-ABos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULIax0TExXA




:voodoo:​


----------



## contepinceton (26 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7lwcXNV5YA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAW8JB-ABos
> 
> ...


Invidia?
Ha solo sfruttato delle opportunità eh?
Del resto logico che si prenda il diploma a Napoli, no? Là si può sempre comperarlo no? 
E dice bene, che ve ne fuotte a voi di cosa faccio io nella mia vita privata?
Nulla di nuovo eh?
Di che ti scandalizzi?
AI tempi di Carlo Alberto II di Savoia, le mamme sapevano di dover tenere le figlie dentro casa, quando lui passava no?
Se poi sfrutta gli appoggi per realizzare i suoi sogni di imprenditrice ben venga no? O si fa mantenere da sussidi di stato a vita?

Tutto il mondo dello spettacolo e della moda è fatto in un certo modo eh? Lei poi è carina, e molto ambiziosa.
Poteva dire a Silvio, non grazie non mi interessa la sua amicizia.


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invidia?
> Ha solo sfruttato delle opportunità eh?
> Del resto logico che si prenda il diploma a Napoli, no? Là si può sempre comperarlo no?
> E dice bene, che ve ne fuotte a voi di cosa faccio io nella mia vita privata?
> ...


Ben venga? Ben venga? Ben venga? 

Guarda davvero, sono basita. 

ps sono anche stanca di sentire discorsi razzisti sul sud eh.


----------



## Mari' (26 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ben venga? Ben venga? Ben venga?
> 
> Guarda davvero, sono basita.
> 
> ps sono anche stanca di sentire discorsi razzisti sul sud eh.


Lascia perdere  ... poi sull'invidia :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: ma come si fa ad avere certi pensieri  ... beata ignoranza! :carneval:


----------



## MK (26 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lascia perdere  ... poi sull'invidia :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: ma come si fa ad avere certi pensieri  ... beata ignoranza! :carneval:


Beh quella l'ho lasciata cadere appositamente... Non se ne può più!!!!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lascia perdere  ... poi sull'invidia :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: ma come si fa ad avere certi pensieri  ... beata ignoranza! :carneval:


ma invidia di che?
mi devo esser persa qualcosa :blank:


----------



## Mari' (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma invidia di che?
> mi devo esser persa qualcosa :blank:


Invidia della giovane eta' del soggetto  ... sai cara, noi siam nate gia' vecchie :mrgreen: non siamo mai state giovani secondo qualcuno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Personalmente giovane lo sono stata  ... stupida e zoccola NO, mi dispiace. :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Invidia?*
> Ha solo sfruttato delle opportunità eh?
> Del resto logico che si prenda il diploma a Napoli, no? Là si può sempre comperarlo no?
> E dice bene, che ve ne fuotte a voi di cosa faccio io nella mia vita privata?
> ...


 io sì, tantissima .
riuscire ad imbruttirsi , invecchiarsi ed involgarirsi in questa maniera non è mica facile


----------



## Mari' (28 Febbraio 2011)

*stronzate varie*

*Il personaggio: Giacomo Urtis*

*Il chirurgo estetico e le 7 ragazze di Arcore «Ma Ruby e Iris io non le ho mai viste»*

*Interrogato dalla Boccassini e vicino a Lele Mora, ha fatto «punture da 300 euro» alle ospiti dell'Olgettina* 

  Il personaggio: Giacomo Urtis
 Il chirurgo estetico e le 7 ragazze di Arcore «Ma Ruby e Iris io non le ho mai viste»
 Interrogato dalla Boccassini e vicino a Lele Mora, ha fatto «punture da 300 euro» alle ospiti dell'Olgettina

*






MILANO* - Tutto "in serie" il trattamento per le ragazze delle notti del premier ad Arcore. Non soltanto le buste di denaro contante regalate (come quella da 20.000 trovata in una delle perquisizioni il 14 gennaio), le auto comprate (almeno 13 per 280 mila euro), le collane comprate in blocco (ad esempio 100 dello stesso tipo per complessivi 240.000 euro), il pagamento degli affitti di appartamenti nello stesso complesso all'Olgettina. Ma anche interventi di medicina estetica presso lo stesso dottore sardo al quale si sono affidate, per «punturine da 300 euro» a naso o labbra o seno o natiche, almeno 7 delle ragazze maggiorenni che l'accusa ipotizza siano tra quelle prostituitesi con il presidente del Consiglio.

*Nato in Venezuela, 34 anni, studio ad Alghero e da qualche mese anche a Milano in corso Como, in una intervista a Sassari& Hinterland *il dottor Giacomo Urtis si è descritto come «il dermatologo del figlio di Barbara Berlusconi», anche se, interpellato a Londra dal Corriere, ridimensiona in «ho fatto solo delle consulenze dermatologiche d'estate quando sono in Sardegna». Aggiunge di occuparsi «dei clienti vip» quali «i personaggi televisivi del circuito di Lele Mora», della cui sorella è amico, e «sono entrato in un circuito molto chiuso di alta fascia, ho iniziato a lavorare per i Duchi di Kent, per il Principe di Lussemburgo, per Hermès e i proprietari della Vuitton». Il suo call center smista le aspiranti pazienti ad alcune decine di chirurghi «a contratto» in cambio di una percentuale sulle clienti, praticando anche trattamenti economici dilazionati nel caso in cui la cliente possa magari alimentare il passaparola.

*Proprio con questa dinamica sarebbero arrivate a Urtis le almeno 7 ospiti delle notti di Arcore. Agli inquirenti* interessa nulla delle opzioni estetiche delle ragazze: preme invece verificare se anche questi interventi siano stati pagati da Berlusconi, o direttamente (tramite il suo tesoriere Spinelli) o indirettamente (con l'utilizzo da parte delle ragazze dei "suoi" contanti).

*Il dubbio è alimentato da alcune intercettazioni. In una telefonata notturna di gennaio una ragazza, che al telefono si lamenta del ritardo di Spinelli *nel pagarle come al solito l'affitto mensile, si sente rispondere dalla sua interlocutrice: «Comunque io mi voglio rifare il sedere». «Amò, ma ti rifai le punture da Giacomo?». «No, mi voglio far proprio il definitivo». «Eh ti conviene, perché ormai spendi altri soldi per che cosa...». «Però me lo devono pagà», dice l'una. «Come hanno fatte tutte le altre il seno, tu non fai il seno ma fai sotto», concorda l'altra. «Speriamo che mi dà l'ok qualcuno». E l'amica ridendo: «Fai fare il preventivo e lo porti lì, cioè basta, quanto ci vuole? Io ho fatto così per fare la finta lipo, 10.000 euro eh».

*Ma Urtis, nello svelare di essere stato interrogato dal pm Ilda Boccassini, afferma che «i miei sono trattamenti *da poche centinaia di euro e a pagarli erano le ragazze. Cosa voleva sapere il pm? Soprattutto se tra le mie clienti ci fossero state le due minorenni, Ruby e Iris: ma io non le ho mai conosciute».


 Luigi Ferrarella
lferrarella@corriere.it
Giuseppe Guastella
gguastella@corriere.it 
*28 febbraio 2011
*
http://www.corriere.it/cronache/11_...ze_85f90068-4316-11e0-bd8e-86c2288d7465.shtml*


Che bei traguardi 
*


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Invidia della giovane eta' del soggetto  ... sai cara, noi siam nate gia' vecchie :mrgreen: non siamo mai state giovani secondo qualcuno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Personalmente giovane lo sono stata  ... stupida e zoccola NO, mi dispiace. :mrgreen:


nè stupida nè zoccola nè ignorante come lei

e se dovessi dirla proprio tutta:
rifatta mi pare 'na zozzeria
ma anche prima non è che avesse un viso invidiabile
anzi lo trovo piuttosto piatto e banale

sinceramente 
meglio il mio con tutti i miei 46 anni
che il suo sia prima che dopo i ritocchi


----------



## Mari' (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nè stupida nè zoccola nè ignorante come lei
> 
> e se dovessi dirla proprio tutta:
> rifatta mi pare 'na zozzeria
> ...


Sinceramente quella ragazza mi disgusta e, mi disgusta tutta la famiglia che ha alle spalle, che gent e merd


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nè stupida nè zoccola nè ignorante come lei
> 
> e se dovessi dirla proprio tutta:
> rifatta mi pare 'na zozzeria
> ...


e il mio a ventisette:santarellina:?



:fischio:


----------



## Mari' (28 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e il mio a ventisette:santarellina:?
> 
> 
> 
> :fischio:


... a na coscia :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... a na coscia :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


 scostumata:singleeye:
anno più, anno meno , non stiamo a guardar il capello:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (28 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> scostumata:singleeye:
> anno più, anno meno , non stiamo a guardar il capello:mrgreen:


Hai ragione :linguaccia:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> scostumata:singleeye:
> anno più, anno meno , non stiamo a guardar il capello:mrgreen:


te n'è rimasto solo 1?

allora lo guarderei bene al posto tuo!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *te n'è rimasto solo 1?*
> 
> allora lo guarderei bene al posto tuo!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 no, quello è l'ormone:sorriso3:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Febbraio 2011)

comunque, tornando alla letizia, mi chiedo quale uomo con un minimo di discernimento potrebbe volerci avere qualcosa a che fare

posso anche scendere al discorso della bellezza dell'asino, l'appeal di una giovinezza disponibile, .... , cose che posso non condividere ma che capisco abbiano un richiamo
però .....
insomma ....

se me la presentasse mio figlio cercherei di capire come posso averlo tirato su così male

una persona qualunque con un minimo di dignità, se anche avesse una propensione erotica verso il volgare, non si farebbe certo un pubblico vanto di accompagnarsi ad una così
e lo dico prescindendo dal fatto che quando si frequentavano lei era minorenne


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nè stupida nè zoccola nè ignorante come lei
> 
> e se dovessi dirla proprio tutta:
> rifatta mi pare 'na zozzeria
> ...



Hai solo 46 anni? 
Io avevo capito che eri sposata da 30 anni...
Ma ti sei sposata a sedici anni?
Da non credere eh?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ben venga? Ben venga? Ben venga?
> 
> Guarda davvero, sono basita.
> 
> ps sono anche stanca di sentire discorsi razzisti sul sud eh.


Mi dispiace ma nessun razzismo, ma solo "conti" alla mano eh?

http://www.lasiciliaweb.it/index.php?id=54034

http://www.ilsud.eu/2011/02/21/bankitalia-al-sud-servizi-pubblici-disastrosi/2375


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> comunque, tornando alla letizia, mi chiedo quale uomo con un minimo di discernimento potrebbe volerci avere qualcosa a che fare
> 
> posso anche scendere al discorso della bellezza dell'asino, l'appeal di una giovinezza disponibile, .... , cose che posso non condividere ma che capisco abbiano un richiamo
> però .....
> ...


Ma ascolta una cosa:
Mio suocero classe 1921, timorato di dio, dice sempre che se tutti gli uomini fossero come lui, le prostitute morirebbero di fame. Spiegami allora come mai, le nostre statali, ogni sera sono più trafficate che di giorno? E niente eh? Divieti di accesso alle vie secondarie, multe se ti beccano...niente...

Il problema è un altro.
A me non sta bene che si indichi nel berlusconismo la causa di certi fenomeni, sempre esistiti tra uomini ricchi e potenti e donne disposte a vendersi. 
Casomai diciamo che non è "decoroso" per la carica che ricopri, assistere a certi fenomeni, ma che Berlusconi da solo sia la causa di comportamenti da sempre tipici nel mondo della moda, dello spettacolo, del far carriera facile...mi pare ingiusto.


----------



## Minerva (1 Marzo 2011)

effettivamente le donnine intorno al potere ci sono sempre state e sono ovunqe, ciò che caratterizza berlsconi è il cattivo gusto : kennedy aveva marilyn , lui angela sozio.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> effettivamente le donnine intorno al potere ci sono sempre state e sono ovunqe, ciò che caratterizza berlsconi è il cattivo gusto : kennedy aveva marilyn , lui angela sozio.


Kennedy solo marilyn?
AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Mia cara quella sarà stata la punta emergente...
E Clinton solo la Lewinsky? Ma fammi il piacere dai...la Lewinsky fu solo un bocchino finito male...dai su...

Ma scusami una cosa tutto quello che fa il berlusca è di pessimo gusto dai è pecoreccio...parliamo della battuta sui kapo?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xDEKkt4lZ4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-0FdHDf7ZE


----------



## Sterminator (2 Marzo 2011)

Credo che questo paese ormai sia senza speranze...:mrgreen:

se una robina semplice semplice non si arriva a comprendere e cioe' che le mignotte i potenti se le sono sempre trombate, ma nessuno si e' mai sognato di farle diventare ministre, parlamentari,consiglieri regionali etc etc...

come nessuno mai, anche della peggiore DC si fosse mai sognato di farsi leggi per salvarsi il culo...

con il nano, sono saltati tutti i fondamentali della democrazia...


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Credo che questo paese ormai sia senza speranze...:mrgreen:
> 
> se una robina semplice semplice non si arriva a comprendere e cioe' che le mignotte i potenti se le sono sempre trombate, ma nessuno si e' mai sognato di farle diventare ministre, parlamentari,consiglieri regionali etc etc...
> 
> ...


 perché non è un politico.
 ha voluto usare la politica solo a suo esclusivo uso e consumo senza avere quel minimo di cautela , buon gusto e discrezione che hanno avuto anche i peggiori


----------



## Sterminator (2 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché non è un politico.
> ha voluto usare la politica solo a suo esclusivo uso e consumo senza avere quel minimo di cautela , buon gusto e discrezione che hanno avuto anche i peggiori


infatti questo pezzo di merda non ha niente di democratico, visto che ha fondato un partito per non andare in galera e salvarsi dai debiti che aveva, quasi 5000 miliardi, grazie a due categorie di persone....ladri/mafiosi&assimilati e coglioni della peggior specie...


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Credo che questo paese ormai sia senza speranze...:mrgreen:
> 
> se una robina semplice semplice non si arriva a comprendere e cioe' che le mignotte i potenti se le sono sempre trombate, ma nessuno si e' mai sognato di farle diventare ministre, parlamentari,consiglieri regionali etc etc...
> 
> ...



*Ma questo non solo in Sicilia, e' finito tutto in Italia*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WMLdc1a7hQ


*E dopo Berlusconi?*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLneFJfu7_c





*Il tessuto sociale e' cambiato TROPPO.*​


----------



## Sterminator (2 Marzo 2011)

*Dove porta il Berlusconismo...*

Dove porta il Berlusconismo...

a 'sto stronzo in galera...altro che in politica...

http://tv.repubblica.it/politica/lele-mora-mi-candido-con-il-pdl/63208?video=&ref=HREC1-1

Fallito e indebitato. I pm: “Mora non deve 
mai più fare l’imprenditore”                          I pubblici ministeri di Milano, *Eugenio Fusco* e *Maurizio Carducci*, hanno chiesto al giudice del tribunale fallimentare che venga dichiarato il fallimento personale dell’agente dei vip, *Lele Mora*, ossia che gli venga impedito di esercitare qualsiasi attività imprenditoriale.

Nella scorsa udienza era stato il curatore fallimentare della *Lm Management*,  la società dell’agente di spettacolo fallita nei mesi scorsi, a  chiedere il fallimento personale del talent scout, indagato per  induzione e favoreggiamento della prostituzione nel caso Ruby. Oggi,  nell’udienza del procedimento fallimentare davanti al giudice, i pm  hanno avanzato la loro istanza di fallimento personale e altre due  istanze perché venga dichiarato il fallimento di altre due società di  Mora, la *Lm Production* e *l’immobiliare Diana*.  A quanto si è appreso, l’ammontare dei debiti contestati all’agente dei  vip sfiora i 20 milioni di euro. Su tutte le istanze il giudice  fallimentare dovrà decidere il prossimo 6 aprile.

Il 6 aprile, in Tribunale a Milano, ci saranno anche  altri due procedimenti che riguarderanno direttamente o indirettamente  l’agente di spettacolo. Per quella data, infatti, è prevista la  decisione del gup di Milano Federica *Centonze *sulla  richiesta di rinvio a giudizio nell’udienza preliminare a carico di  Mora, imputato per una maxi-evasione fiscale, assieme al suo “vecchio  amico” *Fabrizio Corona* (che ha scelto però il rito  abbreviato). Inoltre, sempre il 6 aprile comincerà, davanti alla quarta  sezione penale, il processo al premier Silvio Berlusconi per il caso  Ruby.
  La LM Management di Mora era fallita nel giugno dello scorso anno,  con un passivo di circa 18 milioni di euro. In seguito a quel  fallimento, l’agente dei vip è stato anche iscritto nel registro degli  indagati con l’accusa di bancarotta dai pm Fusco e Carducci e  l’inchiesta è ancora aperta. Oggi, davanti al giudice Filippo Lamanna,  hanno presentato le loro considerazioni il curatore fallimentare, *Salvatore Sanzo*, e il legale di Mora, l’avvocato Luca *Giuliante*.  Le parti nei prossimi giorni faranno avere al giudice delle memorie  scritte e, in particolare, il curatore fallimentare quantificherà  l’esatto ammontare del fallimento. A quanto si è appreso, Mora deve  circa 16 milioni al Fisco e altri 4 milioni circa a creditori privati.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché non è un politico.
> ha voluto usare la politica solo a suo esclusivo uso e consumo senza avere quel minimo di cautela , buon gusto e discrezione che hanno avuto anche i peggiori


Però....bene o male ci è riuscito...
E continua eh?
Con grandissime mosse mediatiche...
Andrà a finire che non ha potuto governare il paese...perchè distolto da tutti i bastoni messi tra le ruote dalla magistratura...
Se nessuno gli rompeva le balle con storie moralistiche e quisquiglie...supersilvio ci avrebbe fatti tutti ricchi...
Scommettiamo che finirà così?


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però....bene o male ci è riuscito...
> E continua eh?
> Con grandissime mosse mediatiche...
> Andrà a finire che non ha potuto governare il paese...perchè distolto da tutti i bastoni messi tra le ruote dalla magistratura...
> ...


 se me lo dicevi prima:dollari:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> infatti questo pezzo di merda non ha niente di democratico, visto che ha fondato un partito per non andare in galera e salvarsi dai debiti che aveva, quasi 5000 miliardi, grazie a due categorie di persone....ladri/mafiosi&assimilati e coglioni della peggior specie...


Ma ste robe le sa anche il campanile del mio paesello...
Resta un fatto incanfutabile...è sceso in campo, è stato silurato, e si è rimesso in piedi...
Chi in Italia nel bene e nel male è riuscito a tanto? Nessuno...quindi..
Rosica rosica...tu continuerai a fare il poveraccio e lui il miliardario...
Sono le incongruenze della vita...o sennò tiri fuori le palle e scendi in piazza con il mitra...
Come negli anni di piombo...
I terroristi non scherzavano...e fecero tutto quello che si sentivano in dovere di fare...
Se l'amico di merende Bettino Craxi, non veniva travolto, il cavaliere non sarebbe mai sceso in politica...
Il cavaliere non è mai stato fermato...


----------



## Sterminator (2 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però....bene o male ci è riuscito...
> E continua eh?
> Con grandissime mosse mediatiche...
> Andrà a finire che non ha potuto governare il paese...perchè distolto da tutti i bastoni messi tra le ruote dalla magistratura...
> ...


ahahahahahah

e te credi che dopo 17 anni di prese per il culo, la gente alla fine non se lo impalera'?

Scommettiamo che finira' cosi'?Comunque nel suo letto non crepa...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahahahahah
> 
> e te credi che dopo 17 anni di prese per il culo, la gente alla fine non se lo impalera'?
> 
> ...


Staremo a vedere eh?
Panem et circenses...
Purtroppo o per fortuna ogni elettore pensa con la sua testa...con risultati spesso sorprendenti...
Secondo me...berlusca riesce a fotterti ancora...
Ma staremo a vedere no?
Il tempo è galantuomo...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahahahahah
> 
> e te credi che dopo 17 anni di prese per il culo, la gente alla fine non se lo impalera'?
> 
> ...


Intanto io ho da lavorare con il mio omonimo eh?
On. Giorgio Conte!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (2 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Staremo a vedere eh?
> Panem et circenses...
> Purtroppo o per fortuna ogni elettore pensa con la sua testa...con risultati spesso sorprendenti...
> Secondo me...berlusca riesce a fotterti ancora...
> ...


Si e' visto quanto panem ha elargito...tantissimo...:mrgreen:

comunque ti sfugge il giramento di coglioni di cui sta godendo anche l'italico popolo suo elettore e che seppur con l'italica isteresi incorporata, dalla sera alla mattina t'appende a testa in giu'...

tu dici di no?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

intanto il tuo Fini e' finito....e te ce godi del Berluska...

pensa a come stai frecato de cervello...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (2 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intanto io ho da lavorare con il mio omonimo eh?
> On. Giorgio Conte!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E lui lo sa?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (2 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ste robe le sa anche il campanile del mio paesello...
> Resta un fatto incanfutabile...è sceso in campo, è stato silurato, e si è rimesso in piedi...
> Chi in Italia nel bene e nel male è riuscito a tanto? Nessuno...quindi..
> Rosica rosica...tu continuerai a fare il poveraccio e lui il miliardario...
> ...


ste perle mi erano sfuggite....:mrgreen:

i trascorsi del nano non li conoscono perfettamente i suoi elettori perche' altrimenti ad uno che per es. fotte una tenuta tipo quella di Arcore ad una minorenne (Casati-Stampa) dato che non la pago' (le diede 500 milioni dell'epoca in azioni di societa' per giunta fantasma illiquidabili, quando il valore senza i quadri e mobili era di 5-6 miliardi) grazie a Cesare Previti che divento' tutore della ragazzina dopo essere stato l'avvocato della madre, un po' de schifo te viene....

vogliamo parlare anche del padre Gigi, misero impiegato della banca Rasini ( banca di cosa nostra a Milano) e che Rasini in persona fece diventare il suo giovane virgulto, loro prestanome???

sopravvaluti gli elettori della Casa Circondariale delle Liberta'... s'accontentano de na' fetta de culo, du' etti de tette e no' scippo a na' vecchietta........percio' ce fanno incazza', che te credi?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ste perle mi erano sfuggite....:mrgreen:
> 
> i trascorsi del nano non li conoscono perfettamente i suoi elettori perche' altrimenti ad uno che per es. fotte una tenuta tipo quella di Arcore ad una minorenne (Casati-Stampa) dato che non la pago' (le diede 500 milioni dell'epoca in azioni di societa' per giunta fantasma illiquidabili, quando il valore senza i quadri e mobili era di 5-6 miliardi) grazie a Cesare Previti che divento' tutore della ragazzina dopo essere stato l'avvocato della madre, un po' de schifo te viene....
> 
> ...


No. Semplicemente mai votato berlusconi, ma sempre avuto rispetto di quello che hanno votato gli altri. Io ho sempre votato secondo la mia coscienza e le mie idee, mai pensato minimamente che siano stupidi o pezzi di merda quelli di altre correnti politiche. Non li sopravvaluto, nè gli sottovaluto.
Se Berlusconi è riuscito a darla a bere a milioni di persone, non penso che ci siano milioni di persone stupide, ma lui, molto abile nel raggiungere i suoi scopi.


----------



## Sterminator (2 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No. Semplicemente mai votato berlusconi, ma sempre avuto rispetto di quello che hanno votato gli altri. Io ho sempre votato secondo la mia coscienza e le mie idee, mai pensato minimamente che siano stupidi o pezzi di merda quelli di altre correnti politiche. Non li sopravvaluto, nè gli sottovaluto.
> Se Berlusconi è riuscito a darla a bere a milioni di persone, non penso che ci siano milioni di persone stupide, ma lui, molto abile nel raggiungere i suoi scopi.


Ma che cazzo vai dicendo....

io di rifondazione non considero un pezzo di merda Fini, ma soltanto un fascista, e' solo politico il mio piano dialettico e sono in grado anche di concedere l'onore delle armi al "nemico" che ha cercato di smarcarsi, peccato solo in ritardo di un 3 lustri pero'...

invece il tuo paladino finanziatore nonche' tuo padrone, perche' senza il nano siete tutti fottuti, e' proprio un pezzo di merda per tutte le porcate che ha commesso nell'arco della sua vita e che continua a commettere.... 

quindi chi lo vota, ripeto, o e' un emulo in sedicesimo del delinquente o e' semplicemente un coglione che ignora chi cazz'e' e in ambedue i casi, i suoi elettori non meritano rispetto ...ma fammi il piacere...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo vai dicendo....
> 
> io di rifondazione non considero un pezzo di merda Fini, ma soltanto un fascista, e' solo politico il mio piano dialettico e sono in grado anche di concedere l'onore delle armi al "nemico" che ha cercato di smarcarsi, peccato solo in ritardo di un 3 lustri pero'...
> 
> ...


Come volevasi dimostrare...
Non ti smentisci mai...
Robe da matti...


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare...
> Non ti smentisci mai...
> Robe da matti...


Caro Conte cosa ci vuoi fare..quanti milioni di idioti siamo allora.io non l'ho mai votato Silvio,Fini sempre....ma ora piuttosto sto'a casa.
Gia'prendersi gli avanzi di Gaucci,poi passare dalla foto.io l'ho vista,mentre fa'il slauto romano,a dire''alleamoci con il Pd''.....bel voltaggabbana....
Sai ho tanti amici che prima guai con lui...ora voteranno Lega o Pdl.
Poi scusa,ma Berlusconi e'diventato 2 volte Presidente del Consiglio a suon di voti o no?


----------



## Sterminator (2 Marzo 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare...
> Non ti smentisci mai...
> Robe da matti...


una dedica...col ku...ore...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roJABruX9b8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> una dedica...col ku...ore...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roJABruX9b8&feature=player_embedded


Buonasera tovarich(si scrive cosi'....???)tuo compagno Delbono,tu non lo puoi sapere,apre il sacco......Errani(governatore E.R)e'stato protetto da Bersani...Prodi sapeva....ma ha taciuto...
Capito...chi sono...tutti uguali..compagni di..merende..
Adesso salta fuori che pure grande compagno napoletano merola,che vorrebbe...vorrebbe...ma.. forse... diventare sindaco di Bo,ha scheletri pesanti nell'armadio...si accettano scommesse sulla possibilita'che sia indagato....


----------



## Sterminator (2 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buonasera tovarich(si scrive cosi'....???)tuo compagno Delbono,tu non lo puoi sapere,apre il sacco......Errani(governatore E.R)e'stato protetto da Bersani...Prodi sapeva....ma ha taciuto...
> Capito...chi sono...tutti uguali..compagni di..merende..
> Adesso salta fuori che pure grande compagno napoletano merola,che vorrebbe...vorrebbe...ma.. forse... diventare sindaco di Bo,ha scheletri pesanti nell'armadio...si accettano scommesse sulla possibilita'che sia indagato....


ue' cumpa', con te manco ho continuato con Vendola....ARCHIVIATO... perche' e' tempo perso...:mrgreen:

anche a te se un domani tuo figlio ti dicesse...papa' ma checcazz' vai facendo?...

vergognate...

difensori della famiglia de sto cazzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ue' cumpa', con te manco ho continuato con Vendola....ARCHIVIATO... perche' e' tempo perso...:mrgreen:
> 
> anche a te se un domani tuo figlio ti dicesse...papa' ma checcazz' vai cumbnand'...
> 
> ...


Ringraziando Dio non sono nato a Bari....ma in Emilia,vabbe'ha il difetto di essere rossa.ma e'un'altro cosa.noi siamo Italiani..noi


----------



## Sterminator (2 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ringraziando Dio non sono nato a Bari....ma in Emilia,vabbe'ha il difetto di essere rossa.ma e'un'altro cosa.noi siamo Italiani..noi


mo' fai anche il razzista del cazzo?:mrgreen:

non ti fai mancare niente...e impara a scrivere che me pari n'albanese...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mo' fai anche il razzista del cazzo?:mrgreen:
> 
> non ti fai mancare niente...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Carnevale non e'ancora finito...figurati se sono razzista io...anzi mi spiace vedere,davvero il Bari retrocedere in B,e il Lecce che probabilmente lo segue...ma a te frega poco vero?


----------



## Sterminator (2 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Carnevale non e'ancora finito...figurati se sono razzista io...anzi mi spiace vedere,davvero il Bari retrocedere in B,e il Lecce che probabilmente lo segue...ma a te frega poco vero?


del calcio me ne frega un casso...

deluso?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> del calcio me ne frega un casso...
> 
> deluso?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


no..figurati speravo di trovare un qualcosa di diverso della politica,ami solo quella?


----------



## Sterminator (2 Marzo 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no..figurati speravo di trovare un qualcosa di diverso della politica,ami solo quella?


la politica essendo coinvolta nella gestione della cosa pubblica, m'interessa per tasse e palle varie...

forse a te no perche' sei sconosciuto al fisco, oltre che di rigidi principi morali...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (2 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> la politica essendo coinvolta nella gestione della cosa pubblica, m'interessa per tasse e palle varie...
> 
> forse a te no perche' *sei sconosciuto al fisco*, oltre che di rigidi principi morali...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 questa mi ricorda qualcuno


----------



## Sterminator (2 Marzo 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa mi ricorda qualcuno


o qualcosa?:mrgreen:

buona memoria...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (3 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> o qualcosa?:mrgreen:
> 
> buona memoria...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 difficile dimenticare quel gran burlone di chensamurai


----------

